# New 300g Rubbermaid - IT LIVES!!



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

it looks as though I can buy a fairly hige pond filter for less than $300....

is this the way to go or what?

It also looks as though I can stick an ac110 on each side where it is not curved... I may have to take one off my other tanks to get this biach rollin until I can get this pond filter or another FX 5


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Yea!..a pool filter would work excellent with it...what are you planning to put in there?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

This thread could become legendary...


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

yeh my lfs use a massive pool filter on their discus holding tanks so no doubt its your best bet doing that, this rubbermaid will be a holding tank yeh? you might even be able to sel the filter on once you've used it to get some money back or hook it up to one of your big tanks....

edit: also some models come with internal heaters if this helps you out at all.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Yea!..a pool filter would work excellent with it...what are you planning to put in there?


i may put a few of the surplus caribe in there eventually when the piraya get bigger and need more room...

i still need a 240g .....

filters ? i'm not gonna use my hot-tub filter as i don't wanna chill in p=poop when i get it hooked back up to my hot tub when we get a new shell....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

you should be able to get a pump for a good deal cheaper than $300 for a 300 gal container. then just make your own container for biofiltration and mechanical filtration. kind of like a mini skippy filter.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

filters:

1. http://www.petsolutions.com/Pondmaster+Del...-I-C-50-C-.aspx

2. http://www.petsolutions.com/Pressure+Flo+P...-I-C-50-C-.aspx

3. FX 5 ? (not sure if this will work if its at the same level as the water?)

This will eventually be come an outdoor pond for RBP's or who knows so I would like to get a fitler that can go outside....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yea the fx5 will work, and work well.
I don't like pond filters because the turnover rate sucks, and most of them are made cheap.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Have you thought about any of the Ocean Clear In-Line filters?

Ocean Clear

...or perhaps an Eheim 2260?

Eheim 2260


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't think the FX5 will work if its the same level as the water. Its gravity driven.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

that ocean clear looks great. i would use that. also, if the filters are kept in the shade, you could bor holes and set up a wetdry. you could even inclose the wetdry in a plywood encloser.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

alcas74 said:


> I don't think the FX5 will work if its the same level as the water. Its gravity driven.


this is what i was thinking...

some of the pond fitlers have big magdrive pumps and pump decent rates..... i will have 2 ac110 on there as well when its in the garage...

i will not have that many fish in there anyway,.,,


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I would hate to see what it would cost to heat that tub.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I would hate to see what it would cost to heat that tub.


if you have it outside, wont be alot of heat needed depending on the temp of your area. throw in a couple stealth 300 heaters and away u go/


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I would hate to see what it would cost to heat that tub.


outside yea,, probably high.. in my garage where it sits now not too bad... i heated a 100 g out there easily with a 300w heater

i've found 800w heaters from pet solutions for $40 i will probably get 2


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> Have you thought about any of the Ocean Clear In-Line filters?
> 
> Ocean Clear
> 
> ...


excelent choice to use........you are only bound by the pump you use.......i have one now harvey and its sweet, would recommend this for your tub


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that is 1 huge rubbermaid hope evrything works out well


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

well i bought 2 ac110's last night and put them on my 200g and took the 2 emp 400's off there... however i can only get one fitler on there....

i will need to get the canister on there soon....

but it s running and heating SLOWLY


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

nice thats going to be so cool! Is that one heater going to be able to heat all that water?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You could use a pond filter and pipe outlet into a home made 5 gallon wet/dry willed with 3M pads as media


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> You could use a pond filter and pipe outlet into a home made 5 gallon wet/dry willed with 3M pads as media


i will when i get some time cash


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is a killer set up I can't wait to see when pics when you get your fish in there


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

that would have been bangin, for my Caribe Breeding project =\

it looks good tho Harv!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow! Looks good! Maybe you could also grow out some mean sh*t ATFs in there!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Pitbullmike said:


> That is a killer set up I can't wait to see when pics when you get your fish in there


i will use this primarily as a holding tank for surplus fish and a tank to put fish in when i set-up and breakdown tanks....

it looks as though the only planned residents now are 3 caribe, 1 tern and a Red that will be bumped when the 10 piraya and 2 supers strart to out-grow the 135.

i will look at all filter ideas so keep em coming...


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

still cycling... looking for a filter prolly an xp3 or fx5


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

any filtration ideas under $100?

I need to put 3 of my caribe in here...

and only running maybe 800gph via 2 whisper 40's and a emp 400


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

We have a 100 gallon Rubbermaid with a 2,400 gph Magdrive pulling through a submerged plastic storage container filled with scrubbie material. I connected the inlet of the Magdrive to the container with pvc. So far, there is a 75 and a 90 connected to that sump system. There is another separate adjacent system of 240 total gallons that will be connected to create one large sump system in a few weeks. There will be one more 2,400 gph Magdrive added to the 100 gallon Rubbermaid sump for a total of 4,800 gph. So far, the Rubbermaid sump is very quit because of the weight-very little sound vibration. I also have plans to add a rainfall bio media filter to return into the sump, so that there will be submerged and aerated bio media. A big improvement over my last sump design is that the sump, plumbing and pumps can be serviced without disturbing any of the media. Very important. I also have a drip system halfway done to eliminate water changes. Maybe finish that this weekend.

In your case, if you want maximum area for fish in the tub, run a pump from inside the tub up to a plastic container to trickle onto a filter pad and then down through bio media and then back into the tub. The 2,400 Magdrives I have were only abot $130 at Marine Depot. The rest is cheap and easy. Home Depot sells a 3,000 gph pond pump for around $100. (Got one of those for water transfers).


----------

